
Andrew Chen: Viral marketing is not a marketing strategy - toffer
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/09/fundamentally-v.html
======
pg
I disagree. I don't think virality has to be or perhaps even should be built
in from the start. I think you should design a solution to a problem people
have. And at that stage you should just choose the best solution, instead of
ignoring solutions that don't have a viral aspect.

Furthermore, if you're sufficiently imaginative you certainly can take an idea
and add a viral component after the fact. In fact, virality was bolted on to
Hotmail, the application for which the term "viral marketing" was invented.

------
crxnamja
it so is a strategy.

